# Changing Single LNB to Twin?



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

I only have single LNB on my dish so to make full use of my Sky+ HD I changed this to a twin. After changing LNB to a twin it still worked in single feed mode but when I turned off single feed in settings I get no signals from either feed? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Have you helped the sky box download the channel list by changing the default transponder frequency...?

And check all connections to make sure you have done them all OK and correctly.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

sat said:


> Have you helped the sky box download the channel list by changing the default transponder frequency...?
> 
> And check all connections to make sure you have done them all OK and correctly.


I will check again tomorrow but what confuses me is the box worked fine on the twin and I did not touch the dish or connections again all I did was go into settings and changed the single feed to off and connected the second lead to the back of the box. The box rebotted then no signals on either feed. I am not sure how to change the default transponder frequency, will that help?


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

I Googled to find out how to change the default and changed it to 12.129 as suggested. Still nothing it just keeps searching for listings and says no satellite signal is being received. I will check the dish tomorrow.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

chris&vicky said:


> I Googled to find out how to change the default and changed it to 12.129 as suggested. Still nothing it just keeps searching for listings and says no satellite signal is being received. I will check the dish tomorrow.


12129 has not been available to use since May 2012!!!

If it does not sort it self out over night, try 12207, or 12051.
Failing that check you connections


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

sat said:


> 12129 has not been available to use since May 2012!!!
> 
> If it does not sort it self out over night, try 12207, or 12051.
> Failing that check you connections


OK thanks. That's the Internet for you, so much stuff out of date!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

chris&vicky said:


> OK thanks. That's the Internet for you, so much stuff out of date!


Why not use "the sat's" web page - he keeps most (all) things up-to-date?


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks sat 12207 did the trick! Thank you very much


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

OK new problem. After I changed the default the listings appeared but only for the current day and my series links have disappeared and does not work anymore. I tried the rebuild a couple of times but nothing has changed.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Rebuild will not help.

The Sky 7 Day EPG data comes from one frequency only - 11778.

So if and when that frequency is available you will receive the full 7 day Sky Guide.

That frequency is weakest at around 5pm, and nice and strong at 5am.

And that reception will also come and go depending on where you are and what sized dish you are using. Even the 2.4m dishes in my area of Spain can struggle to keep 11778 in 24/7.

If, for what ever reason, you are unable to receive that 11778 signal, then you get the EPG in blocks of 6 hours (0000-0600, 0600-1200, 1200-1800,1800-0000) which is available from all other frequencies - ( and the reason why you change the default transponder from 11778 to another frequency on boot up as this is basically telling the sky box to download the minimum channel list information from another frequency when the full channel list is not available from 11778)

The series links will only work when 11778 is available.

And if you are using both inputs already, one to record and one to watch, then 11778 will not come in as the two inputs area already being used, so the EPG will be limited.

Some Sky+HD boxes will store the EPG data in cache whenever 11778 is available for it to download that information - making it accessible all day, even if 11778 is unavailable.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks sat. That don't sound good though as I am in Malaga so guess the signal not strong that far down. I had no problem with 11778 when on my single LNB but the signals did appear to drop when I put the twin on, in fact I had to tweak the position of the LNB to get a signal. I wonder if I could tweak it a little more to get 11778 as I had it before? I really would like to have the series link back.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

chris&vicky said:


> Thanks sat. That don't sound good though as I am in Malaga so guess the signal not strong that far down. I had no problem with 11778 when on my single LNB but the signals did appear to drop when I put the twin on, in fact I had to tweak the position of the LNB to get a signal. I wonder if I could tweak it a little more to get 11778 as I had it before? I really would like to have the series link back.


11778 is also very LNB skew sensitive. a few mms adjustment and reception of 11778 can be increased.

Firstly do the adjustments in the morning, when 11778 is nice and strong, to get a starting point.

Then simply monitor it throughout the day and adjust accordingly.

If you do not have a proper signal meter, then use sky channel 998 as an indicator - it is on a very similar frequency to 11778.

But then if you used to have to change your default transponder frequency from 11778 to another to get the SKy box to download and work, then you were not getting 11778 in the first place.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

sat said:


> 11778 is also very LNB skew sensitive. a few mms adjustment and reception of 11778 can be increased.
> 
> Firstly do the adjustments in the morning, when 11778 is nice and strong, to get a starting point.
> 
> ...


OK thanks I will give it a try. I did not have to change the frequency originally I had no problem it was only when I changed the LNB. Although the LNB is at a fixed angle the signal strength appears to change just by rotating it in the bracket.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

chris&vicky said:


> The LNB is at a fixed angle the signal strength appears to change just by rotating it in the bracket.


And that rotation is the skew.
Also, you may need to adjust the distance from the dish face also to maximise it.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

sat said:


> And that rotation is the skew.
> Also, you may need to adjust the distance from the dish face also to maximise it.


Thanks sat. Just did a small turn of the LNB and all working now, don't have my meter with me at the moment but think it's good for now. I will keep an eye on it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## chris&vicky (Feb 6, 2013)

In view of the imminent channel swapping on Sky I want to use my Sky box for catch up but need a VPN router. I was offered one for 200€ but that seems a little expensive. I understand that you can use a router flashed with dd-wrt and have seen this one on ebay for only 24€ ... TP-Link Wireless Router Pre-Installed with dd-wrt English Firmware http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=271003709087 . Does anyone know if this will do the job?


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Just looked up the user manual for this. Are you aware that it is a 3G router, thus you cannot use your normal broadband telephone line for it? 

If you want to try the VPN route, you may not need to change your current router. You simply sign up to one of the service providers e.g. UKVPN and follow their instructions. Almost all the providers give you a free trial, varying from 10 minutes to 1 week.This worked fine for me until we changed to satellite internet. Must add I have a Humax 1010S Freesat box, not SKY, but the principle is the same i.e. assign a VPN DNS address.


----------



## stevelin (Apr 25, 2009)

Just looking at the same. Wondering if a smart DNS would be better than a VPN? Any thoughts


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Whilst on broadband we used a Smart DNS, Unblock US, this worked great as the router then took it on board. The only downside was that whenever we had a power cut I would have to re-input the settings and log in to their web site on my laptop before we could use I-player again. 
It's much easier to set up that a true VPN though.


----------

